# chest pain



## wull (Dec 17, 2011)

i've had this straining kind of pain in my chest for goodness knows how long now.

i had it for a few weeks before really thinking about it,at first i thought it was muscle soreness but if i do press ups i don't feel it at all.i then thought my pleurisy was back but after a few days i quickly ruled that out.

sometimes it's worse than other times but for example.....if i stand up and take a practise swing without a club i feel the strain,it's more in the centre of the chest so i'm thinking that maybe there is something going on with the breast bone itself.

i can also feel it when i get up from the couch using my arms,or if i'm lying on the couch and i use my arms and elbows to reposition myself then the pain happens.

i think i should go to the doctors because it hasn't got any better and it's been an age...

has anyone else experienced this at all?


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 17, 2011)

get to doctors or you will only end up worrying yourself silly, and certianlly dont look it up on internet or you diagnoise  yourself with all knid of things


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 17, 2011)

Doctors ma man. 

Sometimes my wife gets a pain in her chest, I usually find giving it a rub with some baby oil does the trick for me and her


----------



## chris661 (Dec 17, 2011)

wull said:



			i've had this straining kind of pain in my chest for goodness knows how long now.

i had it for a few weeks before really thinking about it,at first i thought it was muscle soreness but if i do press ups i don't feel it at all.i then thought my pleurisy was back but after a few days i quickly ruled that out.

sometimes it's worse than other times but for example.....if i stand up and take a practise swing without a club i feel the strain,it's more in the centre of the chest so i'm thinking that maybe there is something going on with the breast bone itself.

i can also feel it when i get up from the couch using my arms,or if i'm lying on the couch and i use my arms and elbows to reposition myself then the pain happens.

i think i should go to the doctors because it hasn't got any better and it's been an age...

has anyone else experienced this at all?
		
Click to expand...

Are you being serious? You come on to an anonymous forum for medical advice? Even though there are doctors here GET TO A DOCTOR!


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 17, 2011)

wull said:



			i've had this straining kind of pain in my chest for goodness knows how long now.

i had it for a few weeks before really thinking about it,at first i thought it was muscle soreness but if i do press ups i don't feel it at all.i then thought my pleurisy was back but after a few days i quickly ruled that out.

sometimes it's worse than other times but for example.....if i stand up and take a practise swing without a club i feel the strain,it's more in the centre of the chest so i'm thinking that maybe there is something going on with the breast bone itself.

i can also feel it when i get up from the couch using my arms,or if i'm lying on the couch and i use my arms and elbows to reposition myself then the pain happens.

i think i should go to the doctors because it hasn't got any better and it's been an age...

has anyone else experienced this at all?
		
Click to expand...

Wull - SEE YOUR DOCTOR ! I had a bit of a scare with chest pain last week and popped to the GP and they took an ECG etc and all was fine but it needed checking. It could of course be "structural" and I have slipped ribs and pulled inter-costal muscles from too much golf before my body was strong enough to take it BUT got a professional opinion on that.

So, be a good boy, and get to the doctors before I tell you off !!


----------



## bobmac (Dec 17, 2011)

AmandaJR said:



			So, be a good boy, and get to the doctors before I tell you off !!
		
Click to expand...


Best do what Amanda says


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 17, 2011)

You Been Told

Fragger


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 17, 2011)

bobmac said:



			Best do what Amanda says










Click to expand...

Where did you get that photo of me?!


----------



## thecraw (Dec 17, 2011)

Do you have a feeling of impending doom?


:rofl:


----------



## bobmac (Dec 17, 2011)

AmandaJR said:



			Where did you get that photo of me?!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I couldn't find a more recent one


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 17, 2011)

Get to the Doctor's.

Had something similar for about a month, then 4 weeks ago tomorrow I felt very ropey out on the course.... nena-nena-nena. And next time I won't ask who's honour it is, I'll ring for an ambulance straightaway.

Get it sorted...


----------



## teetime72 (Dec 17, 2011)

AmandaJR said:



			Where did you get that photo of me?!
		
Click to expand...


 	 		 			:mmm:
 	 		 			:mmm: 		

 




Scarey


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 17, 2011)

bobmac said:



			Sorry I couldn't find a more recent one   

Click to expand...

:rofl:

I love this place - just spluttered coffee all over my lap-top !!


----------



## Andy (Dec 17, 2011)

AmandaJR said:



			:rofl:

I love this place - just spluttered coffee all over my lap-top !!
		
Click to expand...

Bob is not only good at golf lol


----------



## wull (Dec 17, 2011)

i'll get an appointment for early next week......

don't think it's anything to worry about but would be great to get rid of or even just know what it is.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 17, 2011)

If it is tender to the touch it ain't your heart, and if it has been more or less content for several weeks, it ain't a heart attack.

Try pressing on the breast bone and on the ribs near the great bone and see if something catches you. 

Worth seeing your GP (although bad week to look for an appointment), but I wouldn't call 999.


----------



## wull (Dec 17, 2011)

it's strange,nothing hurts when i touch my breastbone........

another thing that i've noticed is.......

if i stand and with just my right hand and make a swing....on the follow through or just as i start the downswing i hear a clicking noise in my chest at the breastbone.it's more like a clunking noise,like a bone cracking but much worse.

and when i say "pratcise swing"i'm only taking an easy swing...just doing the motions as they say.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 17, 2011)

I think you are broken.

Leftie and chrisd started like this.

They are like triggers broom. There is not much original left.


----------



## wull (Dec 17, 2011)

i vaguely remember a while back the missus sat on my chest having a laugh....it hurt like hell and i wonder if that's when it started.........i'll need to ask her when she gets back.

we were playing on the bed as you do,just for reference i'm not in to that kind of stuff before you's all say anything haha!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2011)

wull said:



			i vaguely remember a while back the missus sat on my chest having a laugh....it hurt like hell and i wonder if that's when it started.........i'll need to ask her when she gets back.

we were playing on the bed as you do,just for reference i'm not in to that kind of stuff before you's all say anything haha!!!
		
Click to expand...

Glad you cleared that up. Apparently you can pay big money to have that kind of service around the Earls Court area


----------



## Pants (Dec 17, 2011)

Try moving your wallet to another pocket ......




Just kidding mate.  If you are worried about it, see your GP.


----------



## john0 (Dec 17, 2011)

With you being scottish do you usually get these pains when someone says 'its your round!'


----------



## CMAC (Dec 18, 2011)

wull said:



			i think i should go to the doctors because it hasn't got any better and it's been an age...

has anyone else experienced this at all?
		
Click to expand...

yes and go to Dr...............NOW!

Call NHS24 they are excellent and will put your mind at rest or get you looked at pronto
08454 24 24 24


----------



## JustOne (Dec 18, 2011)

wull said:



			we were playing on the bed as you do,...
		
Click to expand...

No idea what you're talking about....




got any pics?


----------

